# Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser (w/audio demos now)



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2009)

*AUDIO DEMOS ARE UP:*
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/hollywoodwinds/


Here is a quick video of the HWW interface and functionality. Demonstrating the Scales of HWW.
*
For All 3 Demo Videos Go here:*
http://www.cinesamples.com/videos/

*PRODUCT PAGE:*
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/hollywoodwinds/



Hollywoodwinds is a comprehensive sampling of the orchestral woodwind ensemble. This library's collection of scales, runs, phrases, chords, textures, trills, FX and full ensemble patches, may get you thinking again about using woodwinds in your next cue.

Mike and Mike @ Cinesamples


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool! The notation view is amazing. I wish you guys made some solo woodwinds / strings / brass as well!

Theo.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Theo, 

Maybe that's in our future??


----------



## interoctave (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Very nicely done! And it fills a market need (for those who haven't abandoned woodwinds, that is.)

Any hints about what you have beyond scales?

- R. Safir


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 13, 2009)

PATCH LIST:

KEYBOARD STYLE PATCHES:

1. TUTTI ENSEMBLE
2. OCTAVES ENSEMBLE
3. MAJOR/MINOR TRIADS ENSEMBLE
4. UNISON TREMOLOS
5. CHORDAL TREMOLOS
6. TRITONE/FX TREMOLOS

SCALES AND RIPS:

7. MAJOR SCALES
8. MINOR SCALES
9. DIMINISHED SCALES
10. WHOLE TONE SCALE
11. CHROMATIC SCALES
12. TONAL RIPS
13. ATONAL RIPS/FX RIPS

ORCHESTRATED TEXTURES AND FX:

14. RANDOM NOTE STACCATO PATTERNS
15. PITCH BENDING FX
16. CLUSTER CHORDS/FLUTTER CHORDS
17. REPEATING OCTAVES DUPLETS
18. REPEATING OCTAVES TRIPLETS
19. MARCHING TEXTURES
20. REPEATING MAJOR/MINOR CHORDS ALL INVERSIONS
21. CHORDAL TRILLS (aka JOHN WILLIAMS)
22. LYDIAN THIRDS
23. LIGHT HEARTED MOTIFS
24. OOM PAHS – MAJOR MINOR
25. INSPIRING TEXTURES 1
26. INSPIRING TEXTURES 2
27. INSPIRING TEXTURES 3


----------



## tripit (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Very cool guys, sounds great. The notation is a really great idea. When will this be ready?


----------



## IvanP (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Great, Mikes!

Thks for listening to the score feature  

Can't wait enough for this


----------



## DynamicK (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Looks very Interesting . 

That score feature is a great bonus. :mrgreen: 

Any clue to pricing which is always a factor to the amateurs on this forum?

Will it be available as a download like your other libraries?


----------



## Pietro (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the sound. I hope the ensembles (not effects or runs) are just as good.

It's great, that the tempo can be adjusted. This is what's been missing in existing libraries.

- Piotr


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

So, since Symphobia, the ensemble approach is the new way to go?


----------



## Pietro (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I can only guess how much cheaper it is to hire and record an ensemble in a concert hall as opposed to individual instruments.

Booking the hall would probably eat most of the costs. 

Individual instruments are also much more difficult to sample, so I believe this choice was a result of a more economic thinking, as well as "let's do, what we are sure we can do well" approach . And the result is an interesting product with apparently good sound.

- Piotr


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

That answer makes completely sense. 
Although I don't regard 1000€ for Symphobia 
"economic".


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Well we tend to try and find a niche which hasn't been covered. There are a bunch of solo instrument libraries now (even though we might consider doing this in the future/present). I am going to paste the premise behind this library below (from our products page). Budget wasn't the issue, getting the product we wanted was. Its extremely hard to make decent sounding fast legato stuff out of solo instruments. For that reason we have gathered that many composers have abandoned ensemble wind usage for this reason. Yet we all know that having the winds included makes a big impression sonically.


Regarding the patches, they are really useful and unique in their approach to orchestration and voicing. And have legato action also. They are intended to match and enhance all the other material in the library, but they will certainly be of high quality by themselves.




> Some thoughts on midi orchestration from Mike and Mike:
> There still remains numerous orchestrational techniques that are out of reach of the sampling technology available out there. Every once in a while a sample-based Williams-esque composition pops up in a trailer or on a forum that blows our minds. It is not just the musicality that draws our attention but also the techniques used in production. The curious among us go to work finding small production details, however, more often then not, a roadblock is reached as the composer leaks that some of the parts are either live or from some private library. A majority of the techniques that Williams and others rely upon are incredibly hard to synthesize with the commercial tools at our disposal. Thanks to a few of our generous colleagues, we were able to inspect some of their private woodwind libraries. Using this knowledge and our experience and affection for orchestration in this genre, we assembled a library which will contribute something new and exciting to our sample-based compositions.
> 
> The woodwind section poses a particular challenge in that it is made up of a combination of individual colors as opposed to a stacking of a single color. A traditional Hollywood violin choir contains 18 stacks of 1 violin, yet a woodwind choir will be assembled of 9 different sounding instruments (piccolo, flute, oboe, english horn, clarinet, piccolo clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, contra bassoon). Each instrument having its own range limitations, tonal qualities, and other individual strengths and weakness. A good orchestrator needs a thorough understanding of this choir in order to get them to lay correctly in the arrangement.
> ...


----------



## Stevie (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



CineSamples @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> For that reason we have gathered that many composers have abandoned ensemble wind usage for this reason. Yet we all know that having the winds included makes a big impression sonically.



Indeed, can't deny that. Thanks for pasting!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Yes, its going to be available as a download - a very large one but certainly doable.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 14, 2009)

CineSamples @ Fri Aug 14 said:


> Hey Theo,
> 
> Maybe that's in our future??



Now that is a future i'm definitely looking forward to 

Theo


----------



## IvanP (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Your bpm matching script seems to work quite fine...

Are you considering doing a similar library with string runs, arpeggios and why not, also with some cool Williams eerie fx? (think Minority Report or War of the Worlds background textures)

Just a thought 

Ivan


----------



## bryla (Aug 15, 2009)

It would be nice to include in the demo the extreme low tempo that is possible - like 40 BPM - and the extreme high - like 385 or something (hey I'm gonna use it for bebop also!)


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi bryla, 

The lowest tempo I would choose right now is 80bpm and the highest is around 240bpm. The lowest tempo we recorded the section was at 80bpm. It's not ideal to time-stretch audio to tempos any lower than that, so we put the limit there. So for tempos lower than 80bpm, I would suggest using the included "double tempo" function.
For these extreme tempos, such as 240 or higher, we have a "half-tempo" function to the runs so the composer can keep them at a reasonable (and believable) tempo. But you can certainly mess around and choose crazy tempos for unique effects. 

Just an FYI, we've recorded the section in multiple tempos to make this tempo engine as smooth as possible.
For example, if you play a scale at 80bpm, then the same one at 140bpm, those are two different samples. It's not 80bpm time-stretched to 140bpm.

(Yeah, i think woodwind runs in bebop could start a new trend 

Mike


----------



## bryla (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## David Story (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

The runs sound exciting and are beautifully recorded.
They may stand out a bit much next to a solo woodwind, or on top of a string pattern.
How will they mix with other libraries?


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi David, 

The library is recorded in the standard orchestral position. And since you have the ability to control the stage and close mics levels I think it will mix quite well with other libraries. I've already been using HWW with LASS, QLSO and Symphobia with great success.
We'll let the demos speak for themselves when they're up, and you can be the judge. 

Mike


----------



## billval3 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Wow...I'm very excited about this and the notation view is just too cool. From reading your description, I'm thinking I could learn a lot just by studying all of the orchestrational devices you've distilled into this library!

Have you made any decisions about whether there will be a kontakt player version?


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 16, 2009)

very excited here too


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi billval3,

It will just be a plain-old Kontakt library. We will have both Kontakt 2 and Kontakt 3 patches.

We haven't completely ruled-out a kontakt player version later down the road. We just want to keep things as low-cost as possible for the customer.

MP


----------



## billval3 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

That's cool...I have to tell you, this might just be the product that make me buy Kontakt! 8)


----------



## musicpete (Aug 17, 2009)

How about integration with Sibelius 5/6?

I've started multiple times to build a woodwind ensemble patch with corresponding playback configuration but always gave up after countless problems and wasted hours.

I still would like to have something like this for my quick sketches. So if you came up with an integration into Sibelius, it would make your product even more attractive to me.


----------



## Hal (Aug 17, 2009)

i like the notation idea and tte tempo thing very cool


----------



## salbinti (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

hey - this looks great! Lots of luck with this.

Question, if I may: the Tempo/BPM knob, is that standard in Kontakt3, or did NI add that in for you?

Thanks!


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 17, 2009)

That's okay Mike, your avatar is already ultra-nerdy.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 17, 2009)

This is a very promising approach to woodwinds which seems to definitely fill a niche. Looking forward to seeing this released.


----------



## Jeremy B. (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

This sounds like a fun library. How flexible are the woodwinds at repeating notes and chords at different speeds? (that is, from normal to very fast). Also, what sort of sound dynamics (velocities) are there on the articulations?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 18, 2009)

CineSamples @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> That's okay Mike, your avatar is already ultra-nerdy.



Wow what are you talking about?? My avatar is awesome - I am actually getting this jersey (NY Rangers #9, Beethoven - I love the 9th) made for me. I am going to where it to the garden and see if I get beat up or if Adam Graves (the true retired #9) yells at me.

Funny story, I go to many of the games and one day I had really great seats like 8 rows behind the net on the 7th avenue side and after a few drinks I had to use the bathroom (there are quazi private bathrooms for these seats). So I am standing their at the urinal and this guy comes up next to me at the next urinal who I recognize out of the corner of my eye but I cannot place. It starts bothering me so I kind of look to the right as much as I can with out moving my head (afterall I was at a urinal) only to realize in disbelief that i am peeing next to Mark Messier (I am used to seeing him with his jersey and helmet on)! OMG what do I do? Do I talk, do we shake hands, what is celebrity urinal protocol??? ..... anyway a great fear came over me and I just totally ignored him and peed as fast as I could and returned to my seat without washing my hands. Mark has this effect on people I am told.


----------



## musicpete (Aug 18, 2009)

CineSamples @ 17.8.2009 said:


> Hi musicpete,
> 
> Can you explain more? What do you mean by integration into Sibelius?
> 
> ...



Hi!

I am talking about a similar integration as e.g. VSL offers with their custom soundsets for Sibelius. Their "Special Edition" soundset is quite useful. A "sound set" allows Sibelius to know which articulations of e.g. a keyswitch it should choose when notating various playing styles (staccato, sustain, fp, ...). I thought that you may be able to come up with something similar. However, being an amateur, I am sure that I don't understand the required amount of work involved....

If you want, you can check out this link, as Jonathan has already prepared quite a few amazing soundsets. Maybe you could cooperate with him? I am sure you could agree on mutually acceptable terms (I am in no way affiliated with him).

p.s.: You may call me Peter.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Good call on Messier, Mike. I wouldn't take a chance with that guy in a any corner, even in the bathroom! Mean and determined like no other (save M. Richard and Ovechkin) - too bad he was never a Bruin! :lol:


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Messier a bruin!?!?! mu hah haa haaaa! That's sacrilege! That's blasphemy! 

Alex O is definitely like Mess but I don't think many people in sports have been so serious about it as him. I mean he would spear you in the face if he had to. 


I rank that encounter as one of my favorite celebrity encounters. Last year I was walking just a few blocks from MSG on my way to the borders books and I got to meet my second favorite Ranger Henrik Lundqvist coming out of a car service. But I think my favorite encounter : another bathroom one : had to be at the Jimmy Kimmel show. If any of you guys have ever gone to a taping you know that they basically lock you in, no moving till the entire show is recorded - this is not good, especially if you just went out for a few drinks with your buddies. So at the last minutes before it starts I downstairs to the bathroom, uncle frank was actually in there checking himself out in the mirror. So figuring I am going to miss the show I hurry out of the bathroom and :::Wham::: bump right into Jenny McCarthy, chest first (she was one of the guests of the show). Its strange how they have the green room right between the mens/ladies rooms. Anyway I really enjoyed that show to say the least!

Anyway back to woodwinds.....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Wow, even better story! So you're going into a corner, knowing that you're going to have to dig in, rub up against a hard body, and give/take lots of clutch and grab. You've got a choice of opponent: Messier or McCarthy? Tough call...


----------



## Jeremy B. (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



CineSamples @ Tue Aug 18 said:


> Hi Jeremy, Welcome to VI.
> 
> Pretty good. The ensemble stacc keyboard patches are all multiple round-robin and sound quite good. However we also have an "eighth note" looped patch that plays tempo-locked eighth notes and triplets. All recorded in unisons, octaves, and voiced out major and minor chords.
> 
> MP



Thanks for the information. Now, when are we going hear some demos?


----------



## gregjazz (Aug 19, 2009)

Man, I just can't help but say this...

The keyboard patches alone make Hollywoodwinds worth buying. IMO the samples have a life to them reminiscent of the great Miroslav Vitous orchestral samples in terms of expression and emotion, but with way more articulations.

The cool part is that the keyboard patches barely scratch the surface of the total samples and patches in the library.


----------



## Ed (Aug 19, 2009)

gregjazz @ Wed Aug 19 said:


> The keyboard patches alone make Hollywoodwinds worth buying. )



So are they like Symphobia's ensemble stacc and sustain patches?


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey Ed, 

I would say the biggest difference is our ensemble patches include the piccolo. I love Symphobia, but that was the one thing that I really wish the WW ensemble had: piccolo!

MP


----------



## mf (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Cool library name! Hollywoodwinds, Hollywood Strings, what next, Hollybrass and Tinseldrums?

A couple of questions:

Does the tempo control include the possibility of slight accel. and rit. -- will the runs follow automated tempo curves?

How extensive are the tremolos? Do they cover all the chromatic intervals up to say a fifth? Again, do they follow tempo changes?


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi mf, 

Right now the scales are locked to tempo, if the tempo changed mid-run it doesn'ò2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º	2î   ­º
2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º 2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º2î   ­º 2î   ­º!2î   ­º"2î   ­º#2î   ­º$2î   ­º%2î   ­º&2î   ­º'2î   ­º(2î   ­º)2î   ­º*2î   ­º+2î   ­º,2î   ­º-2î   ­º.2î   ­º/2î   ­º02î   ­º12


----------



## mf (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Halfsteps and wholesteps mean trils, right? I was referring to tremolos, like trils on thirds: CECECE...


----------



## IvanP (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Mike, did you record arpeggiated textures such as the ones used by Ravel (Daphnis) or John Adams?

If not, it could be a nice addition later...

Thks, 

Ivan


----------



## Pietro (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds cool, I wonder how these will behave legato.

And hope the price is going to be 100ish .

- Piotr


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Mezzo Forte

Do you mean metered tremelos? If so we didn't record interval based tremelos as when studying these scores we didn't see them used very often. One thing I noticed when looking at John Williams conductor's scores (as I orchestrated all the trills) is that he very rarely, if ever, writes a pure trill notation. Rather all his "trills" he considers tremelos and he will write the tremelo mark between the notes. Also he tends to use chords instead of interval based tremelo. For example he loves to have a 2 octave run going up straight into a major chord/major chord tremelo. So imagine a 2 octave scale beggining on the F (spelled out in Bb - so an Eb) going into a trill where the sound is half Bb then half C major. But within this chord he doesn't have all people playing a tremelo at a whole step on the intervals, rather certain people might be playing things you wouldn't normally think of - the 2nd clarinet might be playing an F down to a E tremelo and stuff like that. This was the approach we took in getting the chordal tremelos. They sound very reminiscent of John Williams writing. I don't think he would write a straight C to E tremelo unless it was an fx type of thing. But thanks for the good question and welcome to VI!



====================================================

Ivan, hmm I am trying to remember - I don't think we got arpeggio based patterns as you were referring to. I know our friend Jason graves wanted to have those to but I think we will have to save that for some type of expansion. It was hard deciding what to grab and what not to. We did get pulsing eighth note patterns which are quite nice. Imagine the accompaniment behind ET's Flying Theme, or In Harry Potter Buckbeak flight - these are really useful.

Here are three of the textures in C:


----------



## IvanP (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Hehe, good old Jason 

yeah, it could make a nice upgrade, those light, padish textures are simply imposible to do with samples. Both 2 beat, 4 beat and 3 (or 6) beat phrases could be enough to combine in order to create our own time signature

Nice scores examples, btw  all very Williamish :D 

Any more info on release and price?

thks, 

Ivan


----------



## dinerdog (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Special pre-order price? My credit card is already out of my wallet waiting. : >


----------



## mf (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



mikebarry @ Sat Aug 22 said:


> we didn't record interval based tremelos as when studying these scores we didn't see them used very often.


Tremolos and shakes sound really cool on ww, I hope you will consider them for future releases. This library has potential, I wish it will be successful enough to be worth improving it.


----------



## Cinesamples (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Here's another texture. This is an example of some of the impressionistic stuff we grabbed.

We grabbed these "textures" in all keys.


----------



## mf (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



mikebarry @ Sat Aug 22 said:


> Do you mean metered tremelos? If so we didn't record interval based tremelos


No, measured tremolos refer to speed. I was talking about interval size. But you answered my question, thanks.




CineSamples @ Sat Aug 22 said:


>


Now I understand why you are calling them tremolos, because they're written using the tremolo sign. In fact they are trills, since they involve minor and major seconds. Tremolo is the correct term for "trills" on 3rds and wider intervals, while trill is the correct term for "tremolos" on 2nds; no tremolos on halfsteps and wholetsteps, no trills on thirds and wider intervals -- a clear rule that differentiates tremolos from trills. No big deal, but some professionals, or your competitors, might pick on that...


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

So, you are saying that 

*this*

is a trill, but 

*this*

is a tremolo? You sure about that?


----------



## mf (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

What I'm saying is that cdcdcd is a trill while cecece is a tremolo. I'm positive.

Sorry, just noticed those were links. Yes, that's correct.


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Well a trill means different things throughout the course of musical history, I know that in modern Hollywood orchestration the words are used interchangeably (trill, unmetered temelo). Even in that diagram there might be a clarinet playing a third - but I think we use tremelo because we are referring to octaves and chords going to other chords, doesn't seem like trills apply to the group as a whole.


----------



## mf (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

I was just trying to help. Loose use of terms looks unprofessional; using them properly can't hurt but adds an extra touch of professionalism to a great sounding library.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Looks promising - did I miss an expected MSRP?


Rob.


(exposed - 'live' demos would be appreciated.)


EDIT: is this 'time lock' possible with String runs? Plans?


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 23, 2009)

No solo instruments right? So which lib are you finding blends best with these?


----------



## mikebarry (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Rob Elliott @ Sun Aug 23 said:


> Looks promising - did I miss an expected MSRP?



1,000 Peanut Butter Strawberry M & M's sent directly to me!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



mikebarry @ Sun Aug 23 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Sun Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks promising - did I miss an expected MSRP?
> ...




I'll have the fed-ex tracking to you by today. :wink: 


Rob


----------



## shakuman (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Very cool Mike sounds great,Congrats =o .

Shakuman.


----------



## Pietro (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice!

And the ambience sound just fantastic. Great recordings.

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes, utterly gorgeous. And totally agree with Folmann - its as close as we'll get to a virtual John Williams! That Triad patch...

And while everyone else slugs it out with the string libraries, you have this to yourselves for now...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Honestly - I haven't heard any thing - as far as WW's in the last few years that could replace or even 'add to' what I have with VSL. IMHO - their WW's is the strongest part of the library.

While I am not sure that this has 'true' legato -- I don't care as the sound and practical application seems spot on.


Very nice work.


Any price at this point?


Rob


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Might I also say that this sort of 'demo' is a SMART business decision. You are doing what we would do AFTER we plunked down the cash (helps us evaluate whether it would help our orchestral palette and workflows).

I like the 'trend' of this in recent library releases.


Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 2, 2009)

Hiya Rob, 

No price announcements just yet.


----------



## Justus (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

That sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

WOW. 

<glazed look in his eyes> Where do we sign?
=o =o =o


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 2, 2009)

Great indeed, I only wished there were individual instruments as well, but this seems like a thought thru and great sounding lib, and its kewl seeing some focus back on Woodwinds again too, ill be bying this as soon as its available for sure !
(if its not crazy priced offcourse ....)

All the best of luck with this.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, sounds very nice. Clearly a labor of love for Johnny Williams fans. Can't wait to hear the price.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 3, 2009)

Clearly from the videos the product is very well advanced in its development. May I ask what is still currently being worked on?


----------



## IvanP (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser (More Videos!)*



CineSamples @ Wed Sep 02 said:


> The library is officially complete! Now onto making the installer and writing some great demos, so you can hear how this stuff sounds in context!
> 
> o-[][]-o



I'm officially LOVING this!!

Now give us a great recession proof price and let us drown your bandwith!


----------



## Jan16 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

The library sounds fantastic.

Do you have a list of the various woodwind combinations in the ensembles available?


----------



## Niah (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

The sound quality of these recordings are really quite impressive, you really can't get more "hollywood sound" than this.

I must admit that at first I was a bit skeptical about seeing another woodwind library with the ensemble-concept thingy but these two videos were a real eye opener. This library is very well thought of with alot of inspiring stuff.


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Well nothing much is left except to compose demos (the best part), the instruction manual and other business things - which we will get done as best and as soon as we can and then we will release.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 3, 2009)

Love it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

I was curious to hear this and it seems like a fun tool, however, and I'll be honest, I didn't see anything I haven't already been doing with VSL for the past 4 years, and with great ease. All these WW pre-recorded runs, trills, tremolos are nothing new, they are incorporated in the VSL WW lib. But I'm sure you'll get your share of buyers, so my opinion won't matter.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 4, 2009)

well...there also the sound....VSl does not SOUND like that with great ease.

That being said, sure VSl can do this stuff..but im also guessing this library will not cost 1000 Euros...:D


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Having both would be ideal. =o 

.


----------



## mf (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Guy Bacos @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> All these WW pre-recorded runs, trills, tremolos are nothing new, they are incorporated in the VSL WW lib. But I'm sure you'll get your share of buyers, so my opinion won't matter.


But it'd be nice if it mattered, no?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Jack Weaver @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> Having both would be ideal. =o
> 
> .





I think having both makes sense - if the price is right.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Guy Bacos @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I was curious to hear this and it seems like a fun tool, however, and I'll be honest, I didn't see anything I haven't already been doing with VSL for the past 4 years, and with great ease. All these WW pre-recorded runs, trills, tremolos are nothing new, they are incorporated in the VSL WW lib. But I'm sure you'll get your share of buyers, so my opinion won't matter.



Does VSL have prerecorded mordents and fingered trems? I thought you had to use a performance patch to do these.

Paul


----------



## bryla (Sep 5, 2009)

And does VSL have the chords orhcestrated?


----------



## hbuus (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Guy Bacos @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I was curious to hear this and it seems like a fun tool, however, and I'll be honest, I didn't see anything I haven't already been doing with VSL for the past 4 years, and with great ease. All these WW pre-recorded runs, trills, tremolos are nothing new, they are incorporated in the VSL WW lib. But I'm sure you'll get your share of buyers, so my opinion won't matter.



But you will need both VSL Woodwinds I and II (std. + ext.) to make this stuff with VSL, right? That will cost you around Euro 2000. Not everybody can afford that, so if this library is cheaper (it'd better be!), perhaps this library could be a good option for people who do not already own VSL WW I+II ?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 5, 2009)

bryla @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> And does VSL have the chords orhcestrated?



chords orchestrated? I fear the next library will sell the whole piece orchestrated....


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 5, 2009)

germancomponist @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> Oopssss. :D :D :D



Nah Gunther, you're not going to catch me arguing here again, I have better things to do, but I'll always say what I believe in no matter what.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 5, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> bryla @ Sat Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > And does VSL have the chords orhcestrated?
> ...



Oopssss. :D :D :D

Magix Music Maker is the right thing for this.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 5, 2009)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Sep 05 said:


> germancomponist @ Sat Sep 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oopssss. :D :D :D
> ...



Hey, you was writing when I was editing.... .

I was joking, read between the lines!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

I know you were just teasing. Don't worry.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Hey Mike - ETA on the library? I just had a project come up that would benefit from this.

All the best,


Rob


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Guy Bacos @ Fri Sep 04 said:


> I was curious to hear this and it seems like a fun tool, however, and I'll be honest, I didn't see anything I haven't already been doing with VSL for the past 4 years, and with great ease. All these WW pre-recorded runs, trills, tremolos are nothing new, they are incorporated in the VSL WW lib. But I'm sure you'll get your share of buyers, so my opinion won't matter.



Hey Guy,

I definitely understand what you want to say, but there are several facts to think about.
Of course you can achieve kinda everything more or less with existing libs, but if this would be the thought, everyone could stop developing samples and libs right now, because all is there!

Also, and I am not particular mean me, but I am saying this in general.

- Taste differs. Some people may not like the general sound of VSL. Some people adore it and stay with it. If everone would like VSL, then EWQLSO, ProjectSAM wouldn't even have sold a single copy.

- There are jobs out there which are not about art, being sophisticated and such ... it is all about how fast can you deliver interesting stuff ... we are not talking about masterworks, but interesting sounding stuff which stays for one or two shows and then hits either lunar rotation or the trash bin 

- Furthermore I am still sticking to the opinion: You can never have libraries enough.
See it as a painter. If you have white, blue, yellow and red ... then fine, you can achieve a lot of nice colors and paint beautiful pics ... basically you can achieve every color you want ... but what against having more colors at hand so to mix that beautiful shiny pale green color or a very unique red. Of course you could do that with your basic colours, but it just takes it time.

- Besides all that I have the opinion, that no matter how hard a company tries to get legato and other scripting techniques done. You will not even come close to a real player, since samples are samples. Period. If you want to have the real deal then you have to use prerecorded stuff or use a real orchestra.

As a sideinfo: I tried soo many things to get decent string runs that sound kind of real but I ALWAYS came back to the prerecorded runs of the Opus 2 and the String Essentials 2 packages. Why? Because they are real runs and nothing else does it for me 

I am sorry to say, but to understand that "whole thing" one have to leave just the orchestal sector.
Compare it for example with guitar. Why should I use Guitar Rig 3 or GTR3 if I have a mic, an amp, a studio room and decent recording gear .... where is the problem to just plug my cable in the soundcard and load a plug? 

Compare it to synth. Why should I buy Omnisphere if I e.g. have like 3 to 10 synths at home? I could mix and create my own stuff. I could also burn a piano or record a lightbulb and create wonderful sounds ... why would I need Omnisphere?


----------



## Niah (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Well I think what stands out in this library in comparison with others which already have ensembles and runs and FX's is the incredible recordings.

The sound is just class A.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Hey I fully respect that. But I could only speak for myself and from my experience so that's what I did. In my case I'm fully happy with the runs, arpeggios, trills, mordents etc of VSL, and they do sound great! I never understood why people never used them more, they sound totally realistic, maybe lacked imagination?. I just double and triple WW sections and get this same effect if I want that. This software here makes it easier I agree, but I was just saying that it was nothing new, since, at least to me, VSL's similar effects are comparable. 

This is no different then when I presented demos of Vienna Imperial and some people kept bringing up other brands which for them was better, so they voiced their opinion loud and clear and I am voicing mine.


----------



## Niah (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Guy Bacos @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> This is no different then when I presented demos of Vienna Imperial and some people kept bringing up other brands which for them was better, so they voiced their opinion loud and clear and I am voicing mine.



Actually there is a difference.

This is the commercial anouncements section, which is a place reserved to developers to anounce and advertise their products. Of course there is no rule that says you can't mention competitor's brands and I thought your comment was harmless mind you and it sparked a revelent discussion without detracting from the product. But there has been some cases in the past where things got out of hand on this section. Fortunately not many.

It's all a question of commom sense and moderation.

Anyway just a reminder and a message to everyone.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Fair enough, I will say no more about this.


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



Rob Elliott @ Mon Sep 07 said:


> Hey Mike - ETA on the library? I just had a project come up that would benefit from this.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> ...



Hey Rob, No announced ETA yet - working hard to finish up ASAP, as soon as we have any more info about price and date we will post it. Demos are starting to be composed at the moment and the release will come after that.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*



mikebarry @ Tue Sep 08 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Mon Sep 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mike - ETA on the library? I just had a project come up that would benefit from this.
> ...




Thanks Mike - but IMHO - the demos you have now (naked) are good enough. As I have mentioned - these are the same things I would do in the first 2 hours of owning it. I'm sold and see practical application and nice 'add' to current template. For me - I am seeing less and less out there that 'can' add to what is currently available.

For me two things sell it:

1. Serve 'speedy' projects (for composers that can't say no) :D 
2. production value seems outstanding.


looking forward to it.


Rob


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 16, 2009)

I agree with Rob — I'm sold.

We're supposed to have the temperature drop by about 20 degrees by tonight here in Toronto, and I'm thinking that makes it officially "Early Fall" by my standards.

Sooo does that mean I can has Hollywoodwinds now? ;D


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

Hockey (pre-season) is on so it must be about fall. We are hoping to have demos up within 24 hours of this post and the library is for sale soon after that. That's the plan.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

I've just discovered this - where have I been ??? 

The sound is great, and the notation display is a grrrrrrrrrrrreat idea!

"Dear Santa..."


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Cinesamples Hollywoodwinds Teaser*

*Thank you all for your patience we have audio demos up now:
*
http://www.cinesamples.com/products/hollywoodwinds/


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 17, 2009)

The demos sound superb. 

The site wallpaper/background is horrid.

Cheers.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 17, 2009)

Demos sound incredible guys !!!!

Great Job !!!!!!!!!!!

Any info about pricing yet?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 17, 2009)

< warning: threadjacking occuring >

Yo Mike,

Did you see the game between the Bruins and the Rangers a few days ago? Pretty intense for an exhibition game.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 17, 2009)

Back to topic...


Sounds GREAT! 


Now where's that Click To Buy button?


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 17, 2009)

Combien?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 17, 2009)

Sounds great. Amazing work on the demos! When?


----------



## musicpete (Sep 17, 2009)

@Troels: My guess is that the harp parts are from their own CineHarps library (both glisses and picks). I bought it recently, and the sound is top notch.

The demos sound astounding! And I am talking about the woodwind library, the acoustics as well as the composition... FINALLY I can hear some real composition work and not those boring "ostinato plus flourishes"-carbon copies that recently became so popular with the musical analphabets.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Troels,
I didn't use any harp on mine (*gasp), but it sounds like Cineharp on Mike Barry's and Alex's demos.

As far as my demo:

Strings are primarily LASS. With a tad of Symphobia for chordal stuff...
Horns are the VSL Epic Horns doubled with the EW Qleg Power DXF (a hidden gem in the EW library).
Symphobia Brass/Strings. Lots of the Marcato patch.. (not the staccato patch), that's a good one, especially combined with the Sus DYN patch.
Perc is True Strike
And of course woodwinds is strictly HWW, nothing else. Maybe we will post the woodwinds stem if you're interested.
That's pretty much all...

We do have a release date. I'll chat with the other Mike tomorrow and see if we can announce it.

Mike


----------



## Lpp (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Troels,

indeed I used the CineHarp and the glisses especially sound superb. The winds are HWW only, as you can guess and they were totally gorgeous to use... always present and the sound is so sweet.

The rest are the usual suspects... Symphobia and some Gold for Strings, same for Brass, TS1 and SD2 for Perc, VotA Choir.

I totally recommend this lib, especially the time engine is amazing.

Best,


----------



## IvanP (Sep 17, 2009)

Jaws drop....

Be prepared for a large bandwidth drop, guys...you're gonna sell millions


----------



## Tilman (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, I used Cineharp for my track, too - I like it very much, especially the glissandos. Else I used some VSL, Sam Solo Brass, True Strike 1, Symphobia and of course HW.


----------



## Justus (Sep 18, 2009)

Great demos, guys!


----------



## mikebarry (Sep 18, 2009)

Stacking one of the runs with a similar harp gliss is really authentic sounding, something JW does all the time. Often he will also double the winds with the piano for a little extra attack where needed.


In terms of producing this library it was really a beast but I ( i hope mike is also) am really pleased with the way it came out and am looking forward to perhaps applying this same process to other members of the orchestra. 

As for what libraries I used in my cue, its more like what libraries didn't i use.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 18, 2009)

mikebarry @ 18/9/2009 said:


> ... _ am looking forward to perhaps applying this same process to other members of the orchestra._


_

*cough* Brass *cough*

_


----------



## TARI (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome demos guys!!
I really want to buy it NOW... :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 18, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> mikebarry @ 18/9/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > ... _ am looking forward to perhaps applying this same process to other members of the orchestra._
> ...


_

You should have someone check on that cough Ned, sounds nasty!

I think what he was trying to say was BRASS!

Dan_


----------



## bryla (Sep 18, 2009)

Brass always sounds nasty


----------



## Stevie (Sep 18, 2009)

That would be Brawwwwwwwws


----------



## Pietro (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like $10 midi crap, sorry!

We have to make both Mikes believe it's true. Otherwise they will want to much grass for it :mrgreen:

- Piotr


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 18, 2009)

We can pay in grass? No way! Can it be homegrown?


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 18, 2009)

Pietro @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> Sounds like $10 midi crap, sorry!
> 
> We have to make both Mikes believe it's true. Otherwise they will want to much grass for it :mrgreen:
> 
> - Piotr



*LOL* ... you should have seen my face within the first 3 seconds


----------



## Pietro (Sep 18, 2009)

Waywyn @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> *LOL* ... you should have seen my face within the first 3 seconds



Priceless :D

- Piotr


----------



## Pietro (Sep 18, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> We can pay in grass? No way! Can it be homegrown?



Homegrown - possibly, but bluegrass is more likely.

- Piotr


----------



## careyford (Sep 18, 2009)

Pietro @ Fri Sep 18 said:


> Sounds like $10 midi crap, sorry!
> 
> We have to make both Mikes believe it's true. Otherwise they will want to much grass for it :mrgreen:
> 
> - Piotr



+1 I'm with Piotr!

:lol: 
Richard


----------



## careyford (Sep 18, 2009)

I've actually stopped working and I'm looping the demos. You guys know I have a deadline today, right?

Richard


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice.

And yes. Brass!


----------



## MacQ (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, guys ... library sounds GREAT.

Also, the writing is superb!! Great job there! I'm almost speechless to think that this is all samples. This library brings a MASSIVE realism to the cues.

Wow, totally humbling.

~Stu


----------



## FireGS (Sep 18, 2009)

Will be buying, without a doubt.

BRASS.


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 18, 2009)

Okay, winds-only stem is up here:

http://www.cinesamples.com/products/hollywoodwinds/

"Intergalactic Chase"

This stem is completely dry, no EQ, no nothin'

Mike


----------



## dinerdog (Sep 18, 2009)

damn =o


----------



## Justus (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks! Really really nice!


----------



## Cinesamples (Sep 21, 2009)

We have decided upon a date:

October 1st 2009


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice date 

What about the price ? :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Niah (Sep 21, 2009)

great demos guys !

oh and...STRINGS :D


----------

